# Superuser, Clockworkmod and Rootzwiki Swag



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If you haven't already, check out the swag store for all your superuser, clockworkmod and rootzwiki T-Shirts, Stickers, Boy Shorts, Thongs, and more.









Here are a few sample pics

(All proceeds go back to the developer)


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the first Got Root shirt. Definitely a buy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

If you can get in some Polo's so that I can wear them to work other than a Friday


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> If you can get in some Polo's so that I can wear them to work other than a Friday


+1 on polo, if im ever able to purchase one a nice black polo with a SU logo like where polo, etc logos go on the chest would be +infinity


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Any chance of getting a "Got Root?" shirt with the su ninja on it?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> Any chance of getting a "Got Root?" shirt with the su ninja on it?


what wallpaper is that???


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> Any chance of getting a "Got Root?" shirt with the su ninja on it?


I'm not sure who's image that is or who created it.... and things have to be in order when making these things to avoid lawsuits lol but find the creator of that image and let me know.

The one above is officially licensed superuser app swag!







Created and approved by ChainDD & myself







and of course his wife Mrs.Chains lol


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> +1 on polo, if im ever able to purchase one a nice black polo with a SU logo like where polo, etc logos go on the chest would be +infinity


I will order up some black polo shirts this week....


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I'm not sure who's image that is or who created it.... and things have to be in order when making these things to avoid lawsuits lol but find the creator of that image and let me know.
> 
> The one above is officially licensed superuser app swag!
> 
> ...


understand 100% I'll see if i can dig something up. BTW would love to see a black zip up hoodie with red logo.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

I. Must. Have. That. "Got Root". Shirt!


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2011)

How about a fitted hat with a flat Bill? I'd rock that all day!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

The "Got Root" shirt is a must own. I would love to see it in a polo as I do not wear many t-shirts... although it was the first piece in my swag collection. Thanks a million guys. One question though... do you handle shipping or is it the selling site that takes care of it? Just curious because it took almost 4 full weeks to get my shirt.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I just looked and based on your location and IP here are your order details

You ordered on May 21st 2011 Which was a Saturday... you package was produced and shipped on May 24th Tuesday... and you received it on May 28th. That's 7 days total, and I don't count weekends as I don't work on these on the weekend.

so *5 business days total.*.. how do you get 4 weeks?

Detailed Results:

Delivered, May 28, 2011, 11:21 am, QUINCY, WA 98848
Out for Delivery, May 28, 2011, 8:36 am, QUINCY, WA 98848
Sorting Complete, May 28, 2011, 8:26 am, QUINCY, WA 98848
Arrival at Post Office, May 28, 2011, 7:31 am, QUINCY, WA 98848
Processed through Sort Facility, May 27, 2011, 6:32 pm, SPOKANE, WA 99224
Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 25, 2011
Processed through Sort Facility, May 25, 2011, 8:00 pm, WEST SACRAMENTO, CA 95799


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

II appologize for*MY* confusion. I ordered a few shirts from different places and they all arrived within a couple of days of each other. I double checked my order date and sincerely appologize. It was only 5 days as you stated above. There will definitely be more orders coming!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to hear.... I pride myself in fast production/shipping... lol so I was like WTF.... lmao We all appreciate the business!


----------



## detox246 (Jun 8, 2011)

Must order more stickers. I got em on everything as you can see on my avatar. Great shirts. Fit excellent

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> If you can get in some Polo's so that I can wear them to work other than a Friday


+1

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

A little Bump for the new members


----------

